# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Обновить 1с 7.7 для торговли беларусь!

## Antonio13

Дано: 1с 7.7 бухгалтерия базовая, начинаю вносить накладную, а там нет возможности вносить процент надбавки как это исправить? Может старая версия? Подкиньте ребята обновление для торговли , если не сложно! Пожалуйста!!!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Дано: 1с 7.7 бухгалтерия базовая, начинаю вносить накладную, а там нет возможности вносить процент надбавки как это исправить? Может старая версия? Подкиньте ребята обновление для торговли , если не сложно! Пожалуйста!!!!!


Смотри в этой ветке:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...9B%D0%9A%D0%98!
Вообще-то у вас базовая бухгалтерия, а ищете обновление для торговли?
Насколько я знаю в типовой бухгалтерии нет возможности делать наценку в накладной.
В проф версии можно внести изменения в конфигурацию, в базовой - только через внешние обработки

----------

Antonio13 (03.02.2016), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Antonio13

Ссылки за 14 год уже не работают!(( Может у кого есть 1с ка по торговле посвежее?

----------


## Vitao

Помогите пожалуйста, может у кого есть для юколы 7.7 книга учета доходов и расходов???? или нет вариантов как то в юколу 7.7 ее загрузить. Все таки переходить на Мисофт??????

----------

